# one night stand!



## confusdclaire

hia, i slept with my ex about 3 weeks ago, unprotected. i've started feeling sick and being sick, constipation, change in nipples and just being exhausted. i thought with it only being 3 weeks ago it couldn't have been pregnancy, but one of my friends mentioned it to me earlier and i'm now startin to wonder, if anyone could give me and comments i would be really grateful x x x


----------



## Arcanegirl

Best thing you can do really is get a test to find out for sure.


----------



## confusdclaire

thanks, gonna leave it til my period is due, but is it possible to have symptoms so early on? x


----------



## Suz

When is your period due? Its hard to say if these are pregancy symptoms. Alot of the early preg symptoms are the same as period symptoms. Good Luck


----------



## confusdclaire

well i guess i came on the weekend before last, but i had a period which lasted about 5 hours as opposed to my usualy 4 days x


----------



## Serene123

What was it like? I know that sounds weird but if there was clots in it then I don't think you're pregnant. If not, you could be. Either way, if its been 3 weeks since it happened, a test should come up positive


----------



## confusdclaire

no clots, really light but it was there. also noticed my lower stomach is feeling quite firm is this a possible symptom or just a coincidence? x thank you so much for this, really nice to talk to someone about it x


----------



## Serene123

Everything is a symptom untill you test really. You put everything down as a possible symptom untill you drive yourself mad lol! I reckon you should test :)


----------



## Sarah88

Tightening in your lower belly doesn't mean anything. You won't start to show for a long time yet even if you are pregnant. Im 8wks and still no tightening or belly.


----------



## sleepinbeauty

gotta test. until then, who knows? keep up posted, ok?


----------



## confusdclaire

thanks guys, i'll try nd do one today x


----------



## flowers123

Hey we are kinda in teh same boat :) I had unprotected sex with a guy over xmas who I wasnt with...
Yeah I agree with the others, the only thing you can do is test... hehe. even though thats the one thing i DONT wanna do right now myself! ARgh! Pregnacy symptoms can happen any time. My "preg symptoms" started about 2 weeks after I slept with him :S If thats what they are! Seems weird for them to happen so soon huh?  But the moment your egg is fertilised, things start to change! Theres a lot going on inside us if we are pregnant. Im just blaming my conscious if Im not pregnant hehe. Good luck hun. Hope it goes well for you :) xxx


----------



## kelly2903

flowers123 said:


> Hey we are kinda in teh same boat :) I had unprotected sex with a guy over xmas who I wasnt with...
> Yeah I agree with the others, the only thing you can do is test... hehe. even though thats the one thing i DONT wanna do right now myself! ARgh! Pregnacy symptoms can happen any time. My "preg symptoms" started about 2 weeks after I slept with him :S If thats what they are! Seems weird for them to happen so soon huh?  But the moment your egg is fertilised, things start to change! Theres a lot going on inside us if we are pregnant. Im just blaming my conscious if Im not pregnant hehe. Good luck hun. Hope it goes well for you :) xxx

 
i think you should both do a test. you both are obviously scared. but not testing and leaving it is not going to go away. best is to test. good luc girly's


----------



## babe2ooo

yeah i say you should do a test


----------



## Vickie

Good luck testing :hugs: I hope you get the results you are looking for


----------



## xclairex

i think both do the test and good lock xx


----------



## leeanne

Yes, do test ladies. You aren't going to ease your minds until you do and pregnancy just doesn't go away. Best wishes to you both.


----------



## Xbryoni&bumpX

awww soo exciting do the test ladies cmon xxxx gooood luck xxxx


----------



## confusdclaire

hey guys, sorry didn't get around to doing a test today, as soon as i do one i'll let u all know. and thanks for ur advice. flowers123 hope u get what u want. i'm so scared but i will do one as soon as i can. thanks again x x x


----------



## confusdclaire

somethin new...itchy nipples... any ideas?! lol x


----------



## Iwantone!!!

hurry up and test we need to know heheh


----------



## flowers123

No idea about the itchy nipples hun, but you never know hehe. Mine have been really really sore today though. I took a test today, but it went wrong and didnt work... my mum found out too... she was amazing though. I thought shed be mad at me being kinda foolish and not using protection, but she wasnt. Im gonna take another test in the morning and then if it doesnt work shes gonna come to the doctors with me which I was terrified about (i hate the docs :() Anyway, let us know the results :) keep us updated too hehe. good luck xxx


----------



## faith_may

You should test and that way you will finally be sure if you are pregnant or not


----------



## bird24

have either of you tested yet?? I'm nervous for you but good luck!! :)


----------



## confusdclaire

hey, doctor said te hormones may not b high enough yet, they've taken a urine sample, gotta wait a week but i'll do a test in a day or two, cant wait a week!!!! lol x


----------



## Younglutonmum

Eeeee I wanna know lol


----------



## xclairex

your have to let us no the reults but you shoud jus do a test to no yes or no xx


----------



## confusdclaire

positive test, now what the hell do i do? i know i gotta tell the father but i dont want to, i know i need to go to the doctors, i dont want to, i know i shoul get out of bed....guess what? i dont want to!


----------



## fifi83

:hugs: and congratulation on ur BFP. 

I hope you feel better soon take a nice long bath...


----------



## bird24

confusdclaire said:


> positive test, now what the hell do i do? i know i gotta tell the father but i dont want to, i know i need to go to the doctors, i dont want to, i know i shoul get out of bed....guess what? i dont want to!

Hey how you feeling? are you pleased? scared? angry? 
as you said he is your X is there no way you to might be able to work things out? have you told anyone else?
xx((hugs))


----------



## Mango

I understand you're scared hun. It is normal. Take some time to think about things if you need to. No one says you have to tell anyone right away!! However, you should definitely speak to your doc soon as there are a few things he/she will need to discuss with you.

We're all here for support if you have any questions or just wanna chat.


----------



## leeanne

confusdclaire said:


> positive test, now what the hell do i do? i know i gotta tell the father but i dont want to, i know i need to go to the doctors, i dont want to, i know i shoul get out of bed....guess what? i dont want to!

Aww, it must be hard for you and scary at the same time. Take your time and get your thoughts in order...you don't have to tell anyone right away. 

:hugs:


----------



## Tam

:hugs:Give yourself time to let it all sink in and then when you can start thinking a bit clearer, _then_ think about your plan of action! Good Luck hun! x


----------



## xclairex

aww hope ur feeling ok at least u no now and let it all sink in x


----------



## confusdclaire

thanks guys, still haven't come to terms with it yet, just doesn't seem real. i'm gonna wait until it's suck in and i've seen a doctor to confirm it before i tell my ex. gonna make a doctors appointment this week, i gave a urine sample last week so they will have my results tuesday so i'll see where to go from there. i've heard that its pretty impossible to get a false positive result so i know where i stand, just cant believe it yet. was in the bath tonight thinkin omg there's somethin livin inside me, just seems too mad to believe if u get me. x


----------



## TashaAndBump

confusdclaire said:


> i've heard that its pretty impossible to get a false positive result so i know where i stand, just cant believe it yet. was in the bath tonight thinkin omg there's somethin livin inside me, just seems too mad to believe if u get me. x

:hugs: We've all been there, hun, and we're all here when you need us.


----------



## confusdclaire

thanks :D. anyone what the chances of a false positive are? lol i just want to be sure before i make a tit of myself lol x


----------



## TashaAndBump

The chances of a false positive are practically none. It has been known - but very, *very* rarely. Take another if you're unsure - even though I knew pregnancy tests weren't wrong when they said 'positive' I still ended up doing about 6 or 7 tests - and I still got that anxious anticipation, will-it-wont-it in-the-pit-of-my-tummy nervousness every time! lol

When are you going to your docs? Have you booked yer appointment yet? Do you know how far along you are? [edit: apologies for curiousity lol]


----------



## confusdclaire

i'll do another one tomorrow probably, well they get my results bk on tuesday i think so when they 4n me with my results i'll make an appointment, no point rushin, gotta convince myself its real first lol. must only be about 4 weeks ish. although my lower abdomin is already quite swollen, just see what the doctor says i guess. i kow its unlikely but i wanna be 100% sure in my mind before i tell anyone x


----------



## TashaAndBump

Was it bloods they did? Cause if it was urine they should have had the results immediately :S - If I were you I'd phone them up and just book an appointment, because when the results do come in you'll need to book an appointment to do all the stuff you need to do when you register yer pregnancy and all that anyway - just means you get there quicker.

Best wishes and good luck :)


----------



## nikky0907

Is it really impossible to get a false positive?Because I did 5 pregnancy tests this morning and I'm afraid to look at them now.We are in the same situation...I'm terrified


----------



## nikky0907

Well,I looked at them and they were all positive...I think I am going to die now....

We are in the exact same situation.My doctor's appointment is on Tuesday.Can anybody tell me what to expect?


----------



## confusdclaire

horrible feeling isn't it? i know that sounds terriblebut its such a strange and scary thing. i have cramps 2day dont know if thats normal or not. also feel like i might have a cold coming on. lol not a good day i don'tthink. and i haven't been to the doctors knowing i'm pregnant yet (first time i've said that!) but i'm assumin it blood pressure etc, just generally checking we're healthy??? x


----------



## flowers123

Yeah, if the test is positive, then youre more than likely to be pregnant. False positives are really really rare, and as seen as youve had 5 of them then.... :S 
I dont know what you should expect in the docs, but they wont harm you, so dont be scared :) Good luck to you both xxx


----------



## confusdclaire

lol i keep tell myself dw about it, it's not the end of the world. but atm it seems like it. doesn't help that i keep cryin, but still i will keep it a secret til i have seen a doctor! gonna stay in bed all day 2day i think. x


----------



## nikky0907

I'm not scared,I'm terrified...I know the doctor will confirm it so I'm dreading Tuesday.I've been felling sick all the time and now I'm crying...You're right Claire,it's the strangest feeling ever...When will you go to the doctors?And do you know what you're going to do?


----------



## confusdclaire

i went last week they took urine samples, they should be back tuesday so i'll make an appointment for then. no idea, haven't even told the father yet. i am absolutely clueless as to what i want! u? x


----------



## nikky0907

I just took a home test,I guess they'll take my urine samples on tuesday...
I'm still completly shocked.My friend tells me I should have an abortion.but I don't know.I was always pro-abortion,but it's dofferent when its my child.I don't know how I'm gonna tell the father or my family...The father was a one night stand...How far along are you?And can I ask you some personal questions like do you go to school,college,live with your parents?


----------



## confusdclaire

i know what u mean, i was always against abortion but i have to be honest and says it has crossed my mind(other way around i know!) i must be abpout 4 weeks, ant work out my last period but i know when i could have conceived. i'm in uni but i live with my parents x


----------



## flowers123

Hey girls! I kinda know how you feel. When I thought I was pregnant I was absolutely terrified and crying all the time! One of the girls on here sent me this video and it helped. Made me cry but it helped!! Ive been trying to find the whole version but I cant!! Its annoying that its in three parts for some reason.
https://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=eXIE-7VSwlg
https://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=3k615lXbnJA&feature=related
https://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=BwwxopZGwiY

There they are anyway hehe. Also, I found a website (Pm me if you want the address) which kinda helped me make a decision on what Id do if I was.

Good luck girls. Keep your chins up :) xxx


----------



## nikky0907

I know exactly when I concived...And I know when my last period was because I'm on the pill so you have to keep track...

I'm sure that adoption is not an option for me,but I'm not sure if abortion is...
btw.I'm 18,I'm in college and I have my own apartmant..And my parents will disown me...I'm sure of it...


----------



## confusdclaire

i know my parents will go mental, my sister was a single mother at 20. they came around after a while but the arguments when she was pregnant were terrible. i'm not too worried about them, i have to decide what i wanna do, not what they want me to do......i just have no idea what i want to do!!! thanks for those videos, sent me a bit loopy to be honest lol my first name is rachel so was confused when i saw the first bit! x


----------



## nikky0907

My parents are totally conservative.They will want me to marry this guy and I can't...They will be sooo disappointed.My sister is cool,she'll understand.I just don't know how I'm gonna graduate,everyone in my family graduated...They won't understand...


----------



## confusdclaire

wel i'm in uni atm. i've got a yr and a half left so if i decide to keep the baby i will do continue until summer hols then i'll only have a year to go back to when i have the chance, i'm still hoping i will gratuate just mayb not as soon as everyone else. then mayb confide in your sister? i haven't talked to anyone yet but my best mate and my sister will be the first ones i go to. and i guess its not so bad, u have your own apartment so if ur parents are not ok with it, atleast u don't have to live under the same roof as them, like i do :( x


----------



## nikky0907

I'm only a freshman,so if I have it I have no idea how I'm gonna graduate...I'm on a scholarship and if I take some time off I'm gonna lose it.I work at a bookstore to support myself but my parents still help me with money...If they cut me off,and I have a baby I don't know what I'm gonna do with myself...My best friend knows about this and she wants me to abort,and I'm gonna tell my sister...It's really hard for me to think right now,my mind id buzzing with questions..


----------



## TashaAndBump

nikky0907 said:


> My doctor's appointment is on Tuesday.Can anybody tell me what to expect?

I've replied on your other thread letting you know what to expect, best of luck, hun.


----------



## confusdclaire

lyin in bed, feeling like i've got more gas in me than a helium balloon! cant stop farting and burping lol! been constipated so i'm guess this has something to do with that, i also have cramp in my lower right stomach, kinda like period pain but with twinges lol. all i wanna do is sleep but everytime i try i need a wee! then go to the toilet have the struggle of gettin comfy again then after about half an hour i either need a drink or a wee, ARGH!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bird24

Hey guys

I think you are both being really brave as it must be so scary

How are you feeling now? did you get any sleep?
x


----------



## nikky0907

I also couldn't sleep...I can't eat,I feel sick,weird and worried...I'm going to the doctor tomorrow so I'm freaked out about that too...


----------



## xclairex

let us no how docs goes


----------



## confusdclaire

yea got some sleep in the end lol. got crampin again, its like period pains but only on one side, but hopefully sleepin will go better tonight x x x


----------



## Sinead

Good luck, whatever you decide to do


----------



## nikky0907

Hey,my doctors appointment went goo,all the lovely people here prepared me for it and I'm going back tomorrow for the results...


----------



## bird24

Glad to hear it went well....how you feeling about it now? 

:hi:


----------



## nikky0907

I'm a little anxious...I'm starting to get over my denial phase...I'm glad that I'm getting my results so I can start thinking about all this..


----------



## leeanne

Best of luck to you! :hugs:


----------



## Newt

are you both for real? or is this a wind up?
Tuesday has come and gone...


----------



## nikky0907

If it only wasn't real...
I got my results and I'm 7 weeks pregnant...


----------



## Newt

nikky0907 said:


> If it only wasn't real...
> I got my results and I'm 7 weeks pregnant...

congratulations, how do you feel about it? apart from sick :wacko:


----------



## sleepinbeauty

congratulations on taking charge of the situation. How do you both feel towards your pregnancies? I hope you're both ok. Take the time you need to figure out what you need to do. Don't make your decision for everyone else. It's your body, do what you need to do for YOU. Good luck to both of you guys.


----------



## confusdclaire

sorry haven't been on for a while, doctors confirmed it, 6 weeks pregnant and have a bladder infection lol. still constipated not sure what i can take for it, so i've just been trin to eat lots of fibre and drink lots of water. big challenge 2nite, goin out with my friends and obviously i can't be drinking, dont want them to know yet so i think i'm just gonna buy cokes but hope they think theres some vodka in them lol x x x


----------



## hollie86

congrats on your pregnancy hope you have happy and healthy nine months.
Think its a good idea about the "vodka" and coke i remember doin somethin similar, my friends would have definitely have guessed if they knew i wasnt drinkin lol.
xxx


----------



## nikky0907

my friends would also know.that's why I'm telling them tonight...why coke and vodka?We usually mix coke/rum and juice/vodka.I never drank coke and vodka...but this probably is not an appropriate conversation...


----------



## hollie86

lol you not heard of vodka and coke together?!!
x


----------



## nikky0907

no,I honestly haven't.I've heard of vodka/sprite and many drinks mixed with vodka but never coke.And I won't for the next 9 months....lol,I thought that I was pretty good in that area


----------



## hollie86

lol oh right whereabouts is it your from???


----------



## nikky0907

williamstown,massatchusetts...and we honestly don't mix the two here...


----------



## hollie86

oh right ok it's very popular in the UK


----------



## sleepinbeauty

I've never heard of that either (I'm from southern NY) my best friend's mom and mom's bf drink bacardi and coke like it's water though -_-*


----------

